# Coralville Sport Show



## Lmbevard (Mar 18, 2006)

Just got back from taking a trip to Iowa City shopping and stopped at the Coralville Outdoor Sports Show. Only had a few campers, mostly boats and 4 wheelers, but saw a couple of really nice units. One dealer was showing the new 312BH http://keystone-outback.com/index.php?page=floorplans&coast=&model=312BH . The DW and I really like the new outdoor kitchen. This one had a cook stove, a grill, a sink, a Microwave and a small refridge. Saw another unit that also throw in a LCD flatscreen. One nice thing is that the door opened up and served as a sun shade, made it a nice place to work. This has the rear bunk house with the sleeper sofa in it. They did a really nice job of providing a place for a TV, Game unit and other things. If I had younger kids it would be a nice unit giving the kids their own area away from the main area. The only thing we didn't like was the pass through bathroom, but again it would be great if you had little kids. It would make it easy for the kids to use the facilities as well as a way to clean up the kids without having them trace through the rest of the camper.

Also looked at a really nice Laredo 310RE. There's a simular model in the Outbacks but it looked really neat having the 42" LCD that could disappear into the back counter. For a 31', it seemed to have a lot more room because of how open the floor plan is.

the show wasn't very big, but we had fun running around collecting stuff. Also ran into a guy selling all kinds of junk. We spent $26 there with the most expensive think being a big LED battery powered light that we are planning on using in our tent fly. Can't wait till March!


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Lmbevard said:


> ...... For a 31', it seemed to have a lot more room because of how open the floor plan is.


That's because it is really 35.5 feet long...not 31 feet. The numbers in the model number are whacky. They do not represent the actual length of the trailer.

My 301BQ is also 35.5 feet long....


----------

